# Happy Spring!



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Post a piece of music related to spring. 











Ironically, Glazunov died on March 21, the first day of spring.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have no Sinding in my collection that I know of, but I remember this piece from a book of parlor piano works I once tried to play. Man, was I out of my league!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

It won't be spring here for another few weeks, but whatevs. I'll play.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ive spent all day outside without even a jumper/sweater. Brilliant!

What the flowers tell me:


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish we have four seasons in my country! It's tropical here.. Sheesh..
People should listen to Vivaldi every Spring.. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Heavy snow, and sticking. Astronomical Spring is a lie!

Maybe the Danse Macabre is appropriate?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Yesterday I listened to the Rite of Spring. It's not exactly Vivaldi.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a bit 'northern hemisphere-ist', isn't it?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Schumann's symphony #1 "Spring" and Sieglinde singing "Du bist der Lentz" in Wagner's Die Walküre are sort of obvious choices - but I love them!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Love this


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

pure musical joy


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

